# Something is Out There



## Whitestar (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm attempting to recall a tv show I watched about ten years ago. I watched only one episode. Here are things I remember: An alien female was carrying a very big bow and killed two workers in a condemned place, one was killed instantly, and the second worker tried to ran away. The arrow hit the ground and then it followed him under the ground, making a huge dust cloud behind it. Later, a detective discovered that body in a parking lot and found him half underground. Initially, he thought the victim was carried there from that condemned place, when in fact, he flew there. In later episodes, that alien and detective help each other to find a more deadly alien race.  

Does anyone know the name of this tv show?

Whitestar


----------



## C. Craig R. McNeil (Sep 20, 2006)

Alien Nation that sounds like. It's the only show I know that has a detective and an alien working together.


----------



## Whitestar (Sep 20, 2006)

C. Craig R. McNeil said:
			
		

> Alien Nation that sounds like. It's the only show I know that has a detective and an alien working together.


 
I love that show! However, I don't believe that's it. I think it was somewhere more in the realm of "Something Is Out There" kinda of thing. Then again, its been so long since I watched the Alien Nation show and now its available on DVD. I'll get it and watch for that scene again. 

Whitestar


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 20, 2006)

Can you describe the alien at all?


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 20, 2006)

its defenantly not alien nation I'm sure although not a big fan of the program I loved the film


----------



## Whitestar (Sep 21, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Can you describe the alien at all?


 
There are two things I remember:

This alien was a young, beautiful woman. She has short brown hair and looks identical to a human, but I think her normal appearance is alien. She and that detective started alien hunting after they met and she told a story like this: 
All of these aliens were imprisoned onboard a spaceship and they are ugly big creatures. I think the aforementioned episode was the series premiere. That 
scene with the bow, followed by a bump on the ground chasing the poor worker as he tries to escape was unforgettable. She shot another arrow this time (she was an expert marksman) and the bump found and pulled him to the ground. These events happened at night and the detectives found the first worker in a park in the morning. This detective found one shoe that was meters away from the body and thought the body was carried. And I'm not sure about the color of the hair, but I think it was red and I think it was short too. Hope this helps.

Whitestar


----------



## Whitestar (Sep 21, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Can you describe the alien at all?


 
I got it! Its called, "Something Is Out There". It was an original mini-series that aired on NBC in 1988. As I recall, a beautiful alien lady, Ta'Ra (the lovely British actress Maryam d'Abo), teams up with Jack Breslin (Joe Cortese), a tough, but cool detective who's been investigating a series of brutal murders in which the victims have had bodily organs removed. Jack knows that Ta'Ra isn't quite human, considering how stronger and faster than he is, not to mention smarter. Therefore, he comes to the conclusion that the murders and Ta'Ra's presence are linked somehow. She reveals to him that she's an alien (although Jack finds it very hard to believe it since she looks exactly like a human) and explains how she arrived on Earth. She begins by stating that she was a registered nurse onboard a huge medical spaceship, filled with drug-induced mental patients. Also, there's a set of two very large doors, containing a grotesque creature known as the Xenomorph. Ta'Ra's people are a telepatheic race and are quickly succumbed by the Xenomorph's telepatheic signals, forcing them to open the huge doors, kills all of them, except for Ta'Ra who was hiding out, and flees to Earth. Ta'Ra is in hot pursuit of the Xenomorph before it kills anymore innocent people. But it will be hard to track it down because the Xenomorph is capable of invading any human body it comes into contact with, and pretends to act and think like its host-body. The only clue for spotting a Xenomorph is to watch for the eyes to turn completely black (think of B5's Lyta Alexander's eyes when she representing the Shadows). 

Anyway, the mini-series was a hit and later spawned a tv series. Unfortunately, it was short-lived due to poor writing and uninteresting storylines. But the main reason why the show didn't last long was that it strayed away from its original vision, which was to track down any remaining Xenomorphs and wipe them out. Instead, the show focused on everyday people experiencing paranormal activities which had NOTHING to do with the Xenomorph story arc. For instance, I recalled an episode where a former mental patient has readjusted into society and attends several ventriloquist acts every night. During the performance, the puppet would turn its head to the former mental patient and tells him to kill a blonde woman with blue eyes and commits the crime. Every night, the puppet would tell him to kill another blonde woman with blue eyes , giving the former impression that its still the same woman but its really not. Plus, the puppet didn't actually tell him to kill, it was all in his head. Another episode dealt with a missing child that was eventually rescued and another that focused on a series of murders where the victims' body parts were discovered in a wax museum. Really stupid stuff that had no connection to the Xenomorph storyline. Its no wonder the series was quickly cancelled. 

Several years later, when the Sci-Fi Channel first premiered, both the mini-series and tv show were shown numerous times and even featured actor Joe Cortese in a brief interview recalling his time on the mini-series. 

The story of the "Something Is Out There" mini-series mixes crime, horror, sci-fi, action, and humor in all the right places. Plus, it also contained witty dialogue, creepy scenes, and excellent acting. The mini-series won Outstanding Achievement in Makeup/Special Effects for a Miniseries in regards to the frightening Xenomorph costume, created by legendary make-up artist Rick Baker. Interestingly enough, this show was a precusor to X Files. 

For more info, check out the following link:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096134/

Whitestar


----------

